# Three-Block War FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY!!!



## Infanteer (27 Oct 2005)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/zefra/main.asp?lng=e

Personally, I'm holding out until Fallujah: The Colouring Book (with Al Qa'ida paper dolls in the back) comes out....


----------



## sheikyerbouti (27 Oct 2005)

I can't believe someone got paid to do this.


----------



## armyvern (27 Oct 2005)

sheikyerbouti said:
			
		

> I can't believe someone got paid to do this.



This'll never be the norm!! Anyone notice how the JIMP is drinking a Starbucks and NOT a Timmies?
No, it can't happen....


----------



## GO!!! (27 Oct 2005)

If I write a really cute work of fiction will I get paid 6 figures to have the DND publish it for me?


----------



## Britney Spears (27 Oct 2005)

> This'll never be the norm!! Anyone notice how the JIMP is drinking a Starbucks and NOT a Timmies?
> No, it can't happen....  Smiley


----------



## George Wallace (27 Oct 2005)

Are those supposed to be "Replicators" on the cover of "Crisis in Zefra"?


----------



## armyvern (28 Oct 2005)

Not the scenario Britney (or the nice uniforms-we'd have them in relish of course!!)

....Starbucks taking over from Timmies...What will I do? I LOVE my XL Black (4 times a day)!!


----------



## a_majoor (28 Oct 2005)

I read an exerpt which was published a while ago, and wondered in what alternative universe the CF was going to get the Gucci high tech "stuff" being described in the scenario.......

I think I will finish "Imperial Grunts" instead. At least Kaplan is looking at the real world.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (28 Oct 2005)

We're outta bloody control....  Where's my hover tanks???


----------



## a_majoor (28 Oct 2005)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> We're outta bloody control....  Where's my hover tanks???



Parked beside the Duro APV   ;D


----------



## Britney Spears (28 Oct 2005)

I suppose hover tanks would be OK, since they don't have tracks....


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (28 Oct 2005)

wait a second, i thought the next issue of uniforms in the future were supposed to make us invisible!
and where are the universal soldier target acquisition eye patch things?

Is it just me or does the soldier throwing the grenade look as though he has a nuke bag strapped to his chest?

Ohhh the future is crazy! CRAZY!


----------



## Marauder (28 Oct 2005)

Sooo, is Multicam going to retire CADPAT in the Forces? 

George, didn't you get the memo? Sam and Jacob blew the little buggers (har har) to hell and gone with *Baal's*help and some Ancient technosquizz. While Jack was, naturally, blowing shit up, and Daniel was dying so he could do the whole Ascended thing again.

Sorry if I ruined the back half of Season Eight for you. But hey, that's the newest season boxset out, go pick it up at Wally-mart. And send me a copy if you want, I'm paying for a new tranny in my wife's shitbox. LOL


----------



## wongskc (28 Oct 2005)

mmmm... pictures pretty...
... I like pretty pictures...


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (28 Oct 2005)

Hover tanks... And you thought I was joking...


----------



## Gunner (28 Oct 2005)

> Hover tanks... And you thought I was joking...



Do they still provide the "shock action" of today's armour?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (28 Oct 2005)

Well, I can only assume it's a Multi-mission Effects Based Hover Vehicle (MMEBHV), not a tank - tanks being _verboten_.  There's plenty of shock action - not all of it in a good way...


----------



## a_majoor (28 Oct 2005)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> Well, I can only assume it's a Multi-mission Effects Based Hover Vehicle (MMEBHV), not a tank - tanks being _verboten_.  There's plenty of shock action - not all of it in a good way...



The shock action must be coming from that multi million volt TASER the guy is carrying in that nuke bag  

Say, do you think the authors of this have had enough already, or should we just pile on (no more gentle teasing eh?).


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Oct 2005)

And if you should, by any chance, get bored with Zefra, "download this cool desktop chopper. Choose one of three helicopters and fly search and rescue missions on your desktop."

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/downloads/games_e.aspx?bhcp=1

??????????????????????????????


----------



## GO!!! (29 Oct 2005)

With the Chopper game, the CF recruiting website has advanced to "boy george" on the gay-o-meter. Once it hits Ru Paul we are all done for!!


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Oct 2005)

Anyone care to propose alternate captions for the artwork.... Anyone?  Anyone?

After the week I've had, the only one that came to mind for me was for the woman at the computer with her Starbucks at her side, saying, "Sergeant, I'm with NDHQ, and I'm here to help!"   ;D


----------

